# Do you shave your pubic hair?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

How do you like it to be hairless? How do you make it hairless? Because I'm planning to shave my auxiliary hair because I'm bored. I wanna have some tips. Thanks


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to shave it but it's bothersome. It itches a lot when it grows back so I have to shave it very frequently which in turn is bothersome because it hurts the skin and it's generally annoying. I laser it now.


----------



## permafred (Jun 29, 2016)

Are you watching me?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

sometimes
it can be....
bothersome..
hehehe


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

uhh use a hair removal cream first if it's overgrown, will get rid of a lot of it. then shave it. conditioner works p well for me for a shaving cream.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> I used to shave it but it's bothersome. It itches a lot when it grows back so I have to shave it very frequently which in turn is bothersome because it hurts the skin and it's generally annoying. I laser it now.


Yeah laser is the best. I googled it. I don't wanna hassle myself


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

permafred said:


> Are you watching me?
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


Yes. I wanna get your attention. I'm the all seeing eye 👁


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Navvy Jay said:


> sometimes
> it can be....
> bothersome..
> hehehe


True. I remembered shaving mine once, it itched because of the tiny hair growing. I don't like scratching my scrotch in public


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> uhh use a hair removal cream first if it's overgrown, will get rid of a lot of it. then shave it. conditioner works p well for me for a shaving cream.


But does it itch when little hair starts to grow?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Scissors


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

No, I don't shave my bush.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah laser is the best. I googled it. I don't wanna hassle myself


Hurts like hell.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> Hurts like hell.


How about diode laser? I think that's a more painless alternative


----------



## permafred (Jun 29, 2016)

I pulled mine out with pliers.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

atamagasuita said:


> How about diode laser? I think that's a more painless alternative


I don't know, my place uses alexandrite. AFAIK they all hurt, IPL too. There is a preparation you can do with a numbing cream and wrapping paper if it's too much, but it seems like a hassle to me. So far I've noticed that first time hurt the most, and after that it hurt a lot when I wait too long to go again and when I'm ovulating. Taking a mild painkiller prior helped significantly.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> I don't know, my place uses alexandrite. AFAIK they all hurt, IPL too. There is a preparation you can do with a numbing cream and wrapping paper if it's too much, but it seems like a hassle to me. So far I've noticed that first time hurt the most, and after that it hurt a lot when I wait too long to go again and when I'm ovulating. Taking a mild painkiller prior helped significantly.


I experienced diode laser before in my underarm. It's not painful. XD 
But after 8 sessions, i stopped and for a year I've been living hair free.. But now, the hair is coming again xD


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

atamagasuita said:


> I experienced diode laser before in my underarm. It's not painful. XD
> But after 8 sessions, i stopped and for a year I've been living hair free.. But now, the hair is coming again xD


I haven't done armpit laser yet so I dunno how it will feel, it may be relatively painless as well, compared to the cooch that is. If it didn't hurt you at all maybe it's indeed painless, so perhaps you could try that down there as well. Just be prepared or search online. I would google it but I cba right now.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> I haven't done armpit laser yet so I dunno how it will feel, it may be relatively painless as well, compared to the cooch that is. If it didn't hurt you at all maybe it's indeed painless, so perhaps you could try that down there as well. Just be prepared or search online. I would google it but I cba right now.


Okay. Thanks. XD but well i would not do it for now yet xD i just have a plan. I don't know when to start yet xD


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not keep one look there. This depends entirely on what mood I am.

Which brings me to that silly question people will boldly ask in real life...
"Natural or Shaved"
Aside from "None of your business"
My thought is, as if it has to be one or the other or not ever a combination even?


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

I only shave sometimes
Shave in sideways, not straight against the hair like on the legs and armpit.....but waxing is much quicker, longer-lasting and easier, try that

Try designs too lol


----------

